# *~ How to hack a Phillips DIRECTV DVR? ~*



## shortcutiejewels (Oct 30, 2007)

Hi! I was wondering if someone knew what needs to be done to hack into my DVR system? The DVR itself is a Philips Directv DVR with Tivo. I was trying to get my home network to work on it so I could use a Tivo Wireless adapter.

But someone told me that, that is not possible without hacking into the Tivo box itself. The software version is 6.2-10-2-301. The Platform is Series2 and the Model is DSR704.

Is it possible to use my Tivo Wireless Adapter? Or does the Tivo box need hacking? Please help! lol. Thanks!  

Amanda


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

Check out the Zipper thread to hack your box. As for the Tivo wireless adapter - unless you have 6.3e on your unit it will not work.


----------



## TXBrownsFan19 (Oct 21, 2007)

Is there a way to download version 6.3e and integrate into my Zipper image?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

IME, (I use SAPPER, the version of Zipper for standalones), as long as you have the correct version now, you can apply the script over that. You should back it up first.


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

classicsat said:


> IME, (I use SAPPER, the version of Zipper for standalones), as long as you have the correct version now, you can apply the script over that. You should back it up first.


Good idea. That way you can hack it without losing your recordings.


----------

